# Divisor de frecuencias de 3 vias



## Manonline (Nov 30, 2006)

Hola! Hoy estuve armando un bafle con un amigo y qeria qe le haga un divisor de frecuencias... yo vi uno qe llevaba dos bobinas, 2 capacitores electroliticos de 22uF(o nF) x 350v y 2 de poliester pero la vdd qe no me acuerdo el valor de ellos... alguien sabe o tiene algun link con información sobre algo asi?

Desde ya muchas gracias,
Mano.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 30, 2006)

has el crcuito para ver que tienes..


----------



## Manonline (Nov 30, 2006)

te digo la verdad... mucho no me acuerdo pero te paso a contar lo qe se...

de la entrada de sonido, la señal va directo a los bajos, a su vez al positivo del electrolitico qe su negativo va al positivo del otro y el negativo del ultimo entra en la priemer bobina qe a su salida va al canal medios...

eso es mas o menos lo qe me acuerdo... para los agudos creo qe entraba directamente en la bobina o primero pasaba x uno de los capacitrores de poliester...

no creo qe sea mucho trabajo calcularlo pero lamentablementeee... mucho no aprendi en el colegio todavia =(

graciassss.


P.D.: no me acuerdo si al negativo del primer capcitor le seguia el positvo del otro o el negativo...


----------



## Leonel (Dic 1, 2006)

lo que vos necesitas es un crossover, no?
bueno aca te paso unos links de un crossover activo!....y de 2 y 3 vias 

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project09.htm

y este es de un crossover pasivo
http://home.new.rr.com/trumpetb/audio/xoversch.html


te dejo otros que capaz te sirben
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/do...ivos/filtrospasivos.html#filtros_tiposfiltros


----------



## Mr.X (Dic 24, 2006)

Hola, alguien sabe como se podría regular las frecuencias en este crossover ? 

Gracias


----------



## andresssdj (Feb 7, 2008)

si, alguien sabe como regular el corte?


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 2, 2008)

Creo que aqui tienes la respuesta:

http://home.new.rr.com/trumpetb/audio/009js.html

Saludos!


----------



## andree_127 (Ene 6, 2009)

Cheka la tabla que aparece al final

http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_30278/article.html

spro q t sirva


----------



## ruben2418 (Ene 5, 2010)

tengo un plano QSC de mas o menos de 5000W lo cambio por el plano de un crossover


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 5, 2010)

No es un trueque el foro, acá se comparte y se busca información. Qué tipo de crossover necesitás? en el foro hay pila de circuitos de ese estilo, probá usando el buscador...


----------



## Cacho (Ene 5, 2010)

ruben2418 dijo:


> tengo un plano QSC de mas o menos de 5000W lo cambio por el plano de un crossover



Tengo dos malas noticias para vos: La primera, como ya te adelantó Mnicolau, es que esto no es un mercado. Acá no canjeamos nada, lo compartimos.

La segunda y peor es que tu "moneda" (el esquema de QSC) no vale nada. Mirá lo que pasa si entrás a la web del fabricante...

Saludos


----------



## jose-negro (Abr 7, 2010)

quisiera saber que numero de amplificador operacional es y que voltaje hay que aplicarle y otra cosa si las salidas tienen que ir a amplificador gracias


----------



## melchor (Abr 14, 2010)

me interesa ese tipo de qsc donde puedo conseguir esos tipos de plano esta interesante


----------



## Cacho (Abr 14, 2010)

@José, los operacionales del esquema del quinto post pueden ser cualquiera que tengas. Usualmente se ponen los TL07X con entre +-6V y +-15V de alimentación.

@Melchor: Dale un click al link de mi post (es el número 11). Ahí tenés casi todos los esquemáticos de QSC y es la página oficial del fabricante.


Saludos


----------



## melchor (Abr 17, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> @José, los operacionales del esquema del quinto post pueden ser cualquiera que tengas. Usualmente se ponen los TL07X con entre +-6V y +-15V de alimentación.
> 
> @Melchor: Dale un click al link de mi post (es el número 11). Ahí tenés casi todos los esquemáticos de QSC y es la página oficial del fabricante.
> 
> ...


 gracias dependiendo de como este el plano lo fabricare pero antes analizare el esquema luego les digo como me fue con eso gracias de nuevo


----------



## alexis y leidys (Abr 29, 2010)

ok
como el tema es de un crossover quien tiene un diagrama de uno de 3
vias pero que tengan corte de frecuencia por medio de potenciometros


----------

